# Macht eurer Menung nach Disney Star wars kaputt?



## meik19081999 (4. April 2013)

Hallo leute,
Es ist schon eine schlechte Nachricht von disney gekommen, dass die Entwicklung von Star Wars 1313 eingestellt wurde 
und auch von anderen spielen aus dem abteil.
Denkt ihr Star Wars 1313 wird vielleicht noch gerettet?
Wie denk ihr geht es weiter mit den Star Wars filmen? 
Werden sie der Original Sagga nicht getreu oder doch?
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## meik19081999 (4. April 2013)

*saga


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Ich finde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann man das noch nicht genau sagen, klar, das canceln von 1313 ist irgendwie uncool, aber ich denke Disney wird ja noch mehr vorhaben. 
Spätestens wenn ich einen der neuen Filme gesehen habe kann ich es sagen.


----------



## Rollora (4. April 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hallo *l*eute,
> Macht eurer M*en*ung nach Disney Star wars kaputt?
> 
> Es ist schon eine schlechte Nachricht von *d*isney gekommen,*nämlich* dass die Entwicklung von Star Wars 1313 eingestellt wurde
> ...


Also Meik, es ist schön, dass du hier eine Diskussion anfangen möchtest, aber diese Diskussionen gibts hier schon 100x nämlich unterhalb der jeweiligen News.
Zudem möchte ich dir ans Herz legen etwas auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu achten. Und bitte jetzt nicht mit LRS kommen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. April 2013)

> Macht eurer Menung nach Disney Star wars kaputt?



Nein, das hat George Lucas bereits schon gemacht, als er JarJar Binks in die Story integriert hat. 

Die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller in den Star Wars Filmen war ja noch nie erstklassig, aber diese oberpeinlichen Seifenopern-Dialoge (oder auch "Shakespeare für Arme" genannt) der Epidoden 1-3 sind die Höchststrafe


----------



## Research (4. April 2013)

Korrekt.


----------



## addicTix (4. April 2013)

Ja, Disney macht mMn die Star Wars Saga kaputt... Und das sie Star Wars 1313 gecancelled haben, macht mich nur noch wütender... Hab mich wirklich auf das Spiel gefreut und die Filme gefeiert... Disney soll weiter die Kinderfilme machen ( die auch wirklich gut sind ) und nicht Star Wars kaputt machen


----------



## DriveByFM (4. April 2013)

Disney hat Star Wars kaputt gemacht... siehe News.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Disney soll weiter die Kinderfilme machen ( die auch wirklich gut sind ) und nicht Star Wars kaputt machen


 
Das machen sie ja auch nicht - sie tun doch garnix mit Star Wars. 
Obwohl - seid wann ist Star Wars nix für Kinder?
Die Kleinen lieben Binksy.
Musstse nicht traurig sein - Disney machen bestimmt supertolles Star Wars-Film. Irgendwannse.


----------



## inzpekta (4. April 2013)

... Genau...
Die heuern dann George Lucas an um den zu drehen. 

Abwarten heißt die Devise


----------

